# 200 watt CFL



## cunundrum.4343 (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone out there have any experience with the 200 watt CFLs that I see for sale at a lot of the grow light sites.  Seems a good idea, but would like some input on this - respond if you can!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 21, 2007)

cunundrum.4343 said:
			
		

> Anyone out there have any experience with the 200 watt CFLs that I see for sale at a lot of the grow light sites. Seems a good idea, but would like some input on this - respond if you can!!!


For lumens per/watt of electricity, a HPS is more effective.

The lumens per/sq ft of plant canopy is what you need to provide.

3,000 minimum.

5,000 works much better.

The 200 watt CFL puts out 8,000 lumens.

A 150 watt HPS puts out 16,000 lumens and the spectrum is better.

How many square feet of plant canopy do you intend to have at harvest?

Square feet are determined by multiplying length by width in feet.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the 200-300w cfls need their own small ballast too. Might be wrong on the 200, but I know the 250 and 300 do.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 21, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure the 200-300w cfls need their own small ballast too. Might be wrong on the 200, but I know the 250 and 300 do.


On CFL's, the ballast is built into the bulb. -Unless there is one I haven't seen...-


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah the larger 250 and 300 have the built in ballast with the additional ballest. Nothing like an HID ballast, but a small one.

edit: found the site I saw them. The 300 is not self ballasted. And it looks like they're actually kind of big. My mistake. Here is the link to the bulbs if anyone is interested.

http://www.nlites.co.uk/CFL.htm


----------



## cunundrum.4343 (Mar 21, 2007)

I understand that the cfl is not as efficient as other choices of light, but wanted to know if there was any feedback on anyone actually using or know of the results of using the 200 watt cfl.  Heat will be a problem for me, so cfl's are the only way I can go.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 21, 2007)

Even cfls get a little hot and can burn your plants if they're directly on it or too close..Happened to mine a little bit. As long as it's ventilated or if you have a fan cooling them you shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 21, 2007)

Very interesting. Now I've seen a CFL without a self-contained ballast!

I didn't even know there was such a thing.

Great find!


----------

